

The Secret of 73 and 137  - mquaes

Let’s have a game.<p>For this trick, secretly write 73 on a piece of paper, fold it up, and give to an unsuspecting friend.<p><pre><code>    Now have your friend select a four-digit number whatever (say, 3125) and enter it twice into a calculator. (31253125)
    Announce that the number is divisible by 137 and have him verify it on his calculator.
    Next, announce that he can now divide by his original four-digit number. After he has done so, dramatically command him to look at your prediction on the paper. It will match his calculator display: 73!</code></pre>
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/
======
mooism2
Let's multiply 73 by 137 to get 10001.

------
mquaes
<http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/>

